
Gorgeous glass sculptures let you see into the world's most deadly viruses - rosser
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/2/5267800/luke-jerram-glass-microbiology-gorgeous-sculptures-of-deadly-viruses
======
gus_massa
I like the sculptures, but they are a mix virus and bacteria. The first one is
clearly a bacteria (and the caption confirm this: _Above: "Salmonella"_). They
are very different.

To identify them “Visually”: Viruses are very small and generally have a
simple, crystal like, structure. Bacteria are much bigger and generally are
more rounded, and have more internal structure.

(T4 is a virus, it has a complex structure, but each part has a simple
geometric form.)

------
jnardiello
Nice.

